# PA Mining heritage Month



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Anthracite Mining Heritage Month—January 2018
1. Jan 6, 9 am Boy Scouts of America-Northeastern, PA Council, “Mining in Society,” Merit Badge Day, Open to Boy Scouts of the Northeastern PA Council, (Venue: Fourth Floor, Mulligan Science Building, King’s College, 
133 River St., Wilkes-Barre)
2. Jan 7, 2 pm Lackawanna Historical Society-Public Program, Presenter: Charles Kumpas, “A Day in the Life of an Anthracite Miner: The Remarkable Coalmining Artwork of Remo Trieste Russo,” 
Moderator: Mary Ann Savakinas (Venue: LHS, Catlin House, 232 Monroe Ave., Scranton), refreshments
3. Jan 11, 6:30 pm Luzerne County Historical Society-Public Program, Performer: Robert Hughes, “An Interview with Mineworkers’ Union President, Johnny Mitchell—A One-Act Play,” 
Moderator: Aimee Newell, (Venue: Wyoming Presbyterian Church Institute, 40 Institute St., Wyoming), refreshments
4. Jan 16, 7 pm Huber Breaker Preservation Society-Public Program, Presenter: Mike Mostardi, Wayne, PA, “A Demonstration of Anthracite Mine Equipment and Other Mining Objects,” 
Moderator: Bill Best, (Venue: Ashley Fire Hall, Fireman’s Park, 160 Ashley St., Ashley), members meeting at 6:30 pm, refreshments
5. Jan 17 7 pm Plymouth Historical Society-Public Program, Presenters: Georgetta Potoski and Steve Kondrad, “Plymouth’s Coal Mining Pioneers: Abijah & John Smith,Freeman Thomas, and Other Innovators,” 
(Venue: Plymouth Borough Municipal Building, 162 W. Shawnee Ave., Plymouth), refreshments
6. Jan 18, 7 pm King’s College-Public Program, The Annual Msgr. John J. Curran Lecture, Presenter: Mark Balik, Senior Editor, New York Times, speaking on his book, “The Sons of the Molly Maguires: The Irish Roots of America’s First 
Labor War” (published 2014), (Venue: Burke Auditorium, McGowan School of Business, King’s College, 133 N. River St., Wilkes-Barre), refreshments at 6:30 pm
7. Jan 19, 7 pm University of Scranton-Public Program, Presenters: Sarah Piccini (1871, Scranton), Lucia Dailey (1877, Scranton), Michael Knies (1912, Luzerne & Lackawanna Counties), and Robert Wolensky (1928, Pittston & Old Forge), “A Discussion of Four Historic Anthracite Labor Strikes,” Moderator: Chester Kulesa, (Venue: 509 DeNaples Student Center, University of Scranton, 900 Mulberry St., Scranton)
8. Jan 20, 2 pm Anthracite Heritage Museum-Annual Public Program on The Knox Mine Disaster, Presenters: Erika Funke and David Brocca, “Two Knox Mine Disaster Documentaries, 1984 & 2018: Screenings & Commentaries,” 
coal music by Jay Smar, Moderator: Bode Morin, (Venue: AHM, 22 Bald Mt. Rd., Scranton), refreshments
9. Jan 21, 10 am St. John the Evangelist Catholic Church, Pittston: Annual Knox Mine Disaster Memorial Mass, (Venue: St. John’s, 35 Williams St., Pittston)
10. Jan 21, 11:30 am Annual Commemoration of the Knox Mine Disaster: (Venue: at the PHMC Historical Marker, Main St., Port Griffith, Baloga Funeral Home), coffee
11. Jan 21, 12 noon Annual Walk to Knox Mine Disaster Site, (Venue: Gather at Baloga Funeral Home, Port Griffith, following the Commemoration; weather permitting)
12. Jan 22, 7 pm Nanticoke Historical Society-Public Program, Presenters: Robert Wolensky and Michael Chimola, “Who Killed Rebel Miners Union President, Tom Maloney?—The Wyoming Valley Good Friday Bombings, April 6, 1936,” Moderator: Chet Zaremba, (Venue: Nanticoke Cultural Center, 38 W. Church St. Nanticoke), refreshments
13. Jan 23, 3-5 pm Nanticoke Public Library-Book Signing, Chet Zaremba and Robert Wolensky
14. Jan. 25, 7 pm Greater Pittston Historical Society-Public Program, Presenters: Carol Gargan (Lithuanians), Jim McFarland (Irish), Christine Patterson (Africans), Fiona Powell (Welsh), and Stephanie Longo (Italians), “Ethnicity in the Anthracite Region: An Appreciation of Five Local Heritage Groups,” Moderator, Ron Faraday, GPHS, (Venue: St. John’s the Evangelist Church basement, 35 Williams St., Pittston), refreshments
15. 15. Jan 26, 6:30 pm Luzerne County Community College-Public Program, Presenters: William Kashatus, Jack Smiles, Paul Browne, and Sean Carroll, “Professional Baseball and the Anthracite Region: Four Authors Discuss Players, Teams, Games, and Stories,” Book Signing at 6:00 pm, (Venue: Educational Conference Center, lower campus, Room 132, LCCC, Nanticoke), refreshments


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My grand father was a Pa and W VA coal miner. He died of black lung.

My mom when she was a child had the job of updating the "Days since an accident" sign
and raising the flag everyday at the mine entrance.


----------

